# About size



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

As this is my first puppy, I am having difficulty imaging how big the pups actually grown into. Would you show me pics of your dogs at 15, 20 and 25 lbs? 7.5/10 and 12.5 kgs . This is not about looks of the dog but a more practical question coz I travel and I intend to take the dog with me in the cabin whenever I can and need to know how big the pups can get in size at these weights.

Thanks again.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

The cabin of what exactly?

Rufus is twenty pounds. Small enough to fit comfortably on a lap, big enough that you could not squish him while closing a door.


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

Sorry... the flight cabin. 

Also...Is Rufus at 20lbs in the picture in your profile?


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Wow, you fly planes? That is very cool! Kim on here makes Piper wear earmuffs when she flies. 

He is just a baby there, I'm looking for a good perspective shot for you.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I don't have a great perspective photo of these two sorry but I will try to explain their size. 

Lola is working cocker x toy poodle first generation cockapoo

Age 2 yrs
Weight 9-9.5 kg, currently 9.3 kg
Height 12 inches (floor to shoulder)
Length 18 inches (neck to base of tail)
Build is muscular with long legs although not a tall cockapoo. Stopped growing in height at around 9/10 months. 

Nina is mini working second generation cockapoo x cockapoo 

Age 11.5 months
Weight 6.6kg
Height 11 inches
Length 16.5 inches
Build is slender and long legs, I think Nina will always be slender and never as muscular as Lola. Nina hasn't grown in height for about 2 months. 

I do hint my girls are small compared to other cockapoos we've seen. However I don't think they would fit in a carrier under a cabin seat if you are talking about a passenger plane - this would be far too cramped I think? If it's your own plane then I am sure there would be no problems as Kim takes Piper flying and has her all kitted out for the cabin.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Alinos said:


> As this is my first puppy, I am having difficulty imaging how big the pups actually grown into. Would you show me pics of your dogs at 15, 20 and 25 lbs? 7.5/10 and 12.5 kgs . This is not about looks of the dog but a more practical question coz I travel and I intend to take the dog with me in the cabin whenever I can and need to know how big the pups can get in size at these weights.
> 
> Thanks again.


Jake is 28 pounds, willow is 21 and Ozzy is 18. They are all around the same height. I tried to attach pictures that give an idea of size.




















Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

When we got Molly she was 3 lbs and as her fur grew she looked chubby but she was all fur! At about 5 months she was 10 lbs and then at 1 year she was 15 lbs. She is now a year and a half and she ranges from 13 lbs to 16 lbs. She is about 15 inches tall at the shoulder.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

These are my two sitting in the back seat. Lexi on the left is 21.6 lbs and Beemer is 20.5 lbs. I had thought they'd be small enough to fly with me. That is not the case. They outgrew the flight carrier around 4 months. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

Thanks everyone. I will just have to wait and see how my pup turns out. From all the pics, all I can see is that weight and size do not always go hand in hand.


----------

